# Electrican



## jockaneezer (Jul 9, 2015)

An electrician dies just after his fortieth birthday and goes to heaven. When he gets there, he sees a big crowd all chanting his name, an orchestra playing heavenly music and Saint Peter beckoning him. He thinks this is all unexpected but he likes it. He says to Saint Peter "I'm really pleased, but I'm not sure I deserve this" The Saint replies "of course you do, you're 160 years old, the oldest man in heaven" The sparky says "you've made a mistake, I was 40 just a couple of weeks back"
"That can't be right" says Saint Peter,"we've added up all your time sheets"


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 9, 2015)

Love it!!!!!!

Gary


----------

